# Need Help with K-wire code - Patient has commercial insurance



## platinumsurgerycenter (Sep 29, 2010)

Patient has commercial insurance, had Austin-Akin 28299 need help with K-wire code??
We are an ambulatory surgery center..

Thank you!!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 30, 2010)

However in most cases it is considered included with the procedure. Usually they have a minimal cost of 15 to 20 dollars for a box of them......And I do not know of Any insurance company that pays for them in a surgery center. but good luck. My Surgery center eats the cost because it cost more to work the claim that comes back rejected because of the implant than it does for the implant itself....
 C1713 
CMS Device Code Definition - Implantable pins and/or screws that are used to oppose soft tissue-to-bone, tendon-to-bone, or bone-to-bone. Screws oppose tissues via drilling as follows: soft tissue-to-bone, tendon-to-bone, or bone-to-bone fixation. Pins are inserted or drilled into bone, principally with the intent to facilitate stabilization or oppose bone-to-bone. This may include orthopedic plates with accompanying washers and nuts. This category also applies to synthetic bone substitutes that may be used to fill bony void or gaps (i.e., bone substitute implanted into a bony defect created from trauma or surgery).


----------



## platinumsurgerycenter (Oct 1, 2010)

*K-wire*

Thank you so much!!!!  Have a great day!!!


----------

